# Kreise festlegen



## unionerdirk (4. Juli 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich brauche mehrere Kreise. Der eine Kreis soll 36,5 mm Durchmesser haben. In dem ist dann ein Kreis mit 25 mm und darin einer mit 22 mm Durchmesser. Wie kann ich das am besten machen und gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich den Durchmesser festlegen kann? Weil ich kann sowas schlecht abschätzen.

Danke im voraus und ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine


----------



## kuhlmaehn (4. Juli 2007)

Ich denke mal du willst das dann auch ausdrucken? Dann musst du auf jeden Fall am Anfang auf 300dpi stellen damit es auch in der richtigen größe auf dem Papier landet 
Am besten du wählst gleich bei den Vorgaben DinA4.
Dann drückst du in dem Dokument strg + r . Dadurch wird eine Skala am Rand eingeblendet. Wenn du da mit Rechtsklick draufklickst kannst du auf mm umstellen.
Jetzt nimmst du das Ellipse-Werkzeug und suchst dir einen geeigneten Anfangspunkt zum ziehen des Kreises. Wenn du geklickt hast drückst du noch Shift dazu, damit der Kreis ein Kreis und keine Ellipse wird 
Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich. Also so würde ich das machen denk ich


----------



## Herr Andrack (4. Juli 2007)

hallo unionerdirk,

ich würde für jeden Kreis eine Ebene anlegen. Dann mit dem Auswahlellipse-Werkzeug die Kreise zeichnen. Im Auswahlwerkzeug-Menu kannst du unter "Art -> Feste Größe" deinen gewünschten Durchmesser angeben. Dadurch hast du mit einem Klick deinge gewünschte Größe (als standard wird hier pixel angegeben. versuche entweder unter Einstellungen die Maße zu ändern, oder rechne um). Die Kontur des Kreises kannst du unter "Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen" mit deiner Wunschfarbe füllen. Wenn du alle drei Kreise gezeichnet hast, musst du die Kreise noch über "Ebene -> Ebene an Auswahl ausrichten" zentrieren und fertig bist du. Ich hoffe es hat geholfen.

Grüße

Herr Andrack


----------

